# Leica SL Coming in October?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2015)

```
*UPDATE*</p>
<p>It looks like Leica will be holding an event on October 20, 2015 in Wetzlar, Germany.</p>
<blockquote><p>For more than 100 years, our thoughts and actions, and our passion, have been dedicated to only one thing – creating the perfect picture. With products that are always focused on “Das Wesentliche”, the essentials, we provide photographers around the world with the ideal tools for capturing the decisive moment and for bringing their own vision to life. This tradition is what drives us to achieve and gives us the power to reinvent ourselves time and again. The outcome is a portfolio of cameras and lenses that redefine the status quo as we know it and have one thing in common, despite a century of progress: a focus on “Das Wesentliche” – in other words, the picture.</p>
<p>We cordially invite you to a celebration of photography in the the spirit of “Das Wesentliche”. From October 20, 6:30 p.m. on until October 21, approximately 1:00 p.m, everything in the Leitz Park in Wetzlar will revolve around the fascinating nature of pictures and the exclusive presentation of a new milestone in the Leica Camera product range. Be one of the first to experience the next chapter in the history of professional photography, a historic moment that begins right here and now and will shape the future. Enjoy a delightful atmosphere and a special photographic program with friends of Leica, photographers, artists, media, and prominent and international guests – in other words, with all those who, just like you, breathe life into the fascination that is Leica.</p></blockquote>
<p>It looks like a new Leica system is going to be coming for PhotoPlus next month, and it’ll be called the Leica SL. The new camera system is likely going to replace the T and X lines down the road.</p>
<p>About the Leica SL:</p>
<ul>
<li>Full Frame</li>
<li>Interchangeable AF lenses</li>
<li>Not an M replacement</li>
<li>Bulkier than the Q & M cameras</li>
<li>EVF</li>
<li>Lighter weight than the M</li>
<li>Bundled with Summicron 50 f/2</li>
<li>In-body stabilization</li>
<li>Priced around $8000</li>
</ul>
<p>I honestly can’t wait to see this system. I think the Leica Q was a home run for what it is.</p>
```


----------

